# Home Protection



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a conversation this morning and was told that the guy's insurance company doesn't insure certain dogs. Has anyone else had this problem, all based on dog breed? It didn't matter what kennel arrangements were made; Shepherds, Rotties, and Mastiffs were on the hit list. Sounded like BSL to me!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Where I live at alot of the insurance compaines have the same policies.

If I remember right some of the breeds included are: GSDs, Rotties, Border Collies, Pit Bulls, Chows, among others.

My boyfriend has family that lives outside of New Orleans in Houma (sp?) and his cousin said that basically the only dogs they could have were labs, and little house dogs. I don't know if this just in the immediate area that they live, or further spread.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My insurance company has a list of black listed dogs. The will insure but only after their insurance broker "interviews" the dog to determine if it acts vicious. Kinda ridiculous.:roll:

Also interesting, Mals and Dutchies didn't make the list. :-o=D>


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Give it time they'll be on the list


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The dog is a stray I feel sorry for it and let him stay as soon as he gets back in his feet he will be moving on.
:mrgreen: 
Seriously if my dog was trained to bite at home there is no way I would clam he is mine and there damn sure wouldn't be any registration with him in my name and when he needed to go to the vet I would find some creative way to have him attended to. 
All you PPD people I hope the day you put your dog on someone you know you WILL be sued till ether your attorneys have drained your bank account. If there is any thing left after he is done the guy you put your dog on will snap up the rest and drive off in your car. 
All this comes after they take your dog and put down.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

"Service" dogs are exempt from insurance breed bans. It's a violation of the ADA to prevent access to your service dog....or premises on which to train them for others. Just FYI. Something I'm sure the insurance companies don't want people to know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not at all uncommon with insurance companies here. Luckily the GSD isn't on my insurance list. 
I think Allstate is one company that doesn't have any specific breeds listed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

USAA (which you can only get if you or a parent were in the military for a certain amount of time, I think, not sure exactly) also does not have a breed exclusion policy. Otherwise my husky/Rottie mix would become a husky mix and my Malinois/GSD mix would be a Malinois mix. :roll: Supposedly some are allowing dogs in with the CGC that they otherwise wouldn't. Anyone have a list of those companies?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As for Shepherds being on the list and Mals and Dutchies not, our country's bite list names "Shepherds" in which are included French, Belgian, Dutch, etc. Even all police dog bites have to be reported and make their way to the statistics, mostly under "Shepherds" ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The dog is a stray I feel sorry for it and let him stay as soon as he gets back in his feet he will be moving on.
> :mrgreen: ... If there is any thing left after he is done the guy you put your dog on will snap up the rest and drive off in your car.
> All this comes after they take your dog and put down.


Mike so we all have to live in fear of the bad guy and being sued? NOT! It is the same type of position with gun control and use. If the threat is there and is justified, I will not have an issue pulling the trigger or sending the dog, NONE! 

Responsible and reasonable is as, and is as done... The bad guys can't get what they can't have.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> "Service" dogs are exempt from insurance breed bans. It's a violation of the ADA to prevent access to your service dog....or premises on which to train them for others. Just FYI. Something I'm sure the insurance companies don't want people to know.


I've actually been spending the last day or so reading New Jersey dog laws. Would people consider a search & rescue dog a "service" dog? I thought "yes," but then I read this on a NJ dog law website...

dd. "Service dog" means any dog individually trained to the requirements of a person with a disability including, but not limited to minimal protection work, rescue work, pulling a wheelchair or retrieving dropped items. This term shall include a "seizure dog" trained to alert or otherwise assist persons subject to epilepsy or other seizure disorders.

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusnjguidedoglaws.htm


Based on this definition, it makes it appear that a service dog is only those that are trained to work for people with a disability. I personally have a broader understanding of what a "service" dog is. I'm currently trying to find info on training a SAR dog and gaining access to public places for training... I'm also interested in housing issues. Here's another definition that links it to disabilities...

t. "Guide or service dog trainer" means any person who is employed by an organization generally recognized by agencies involved in the rehabilitation of persons with disabilities as reputable and competent to provide dogs with training, and who is actually involved in the training process.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard people will try and sue if you fart in a check out line. The fact is I really don't have anything that is worth all the hassle I will go through if my dog bites someone. Old bicycle, weed whip, lawnmower, snow blower. My vette has a decent alarm and I lock my garage. We have 2 Rat Terrier that bark when a mouse farts.
My house is full of goodies that no one knows I have I lock it most of the time again my house contains 3 dogs.
Howard I am weighing my odds I live in Minneapolis a place full of meter men, UPS, lawn care, cable guy, kids.
Just last Sunday night and I am not making this up. We were cooking in the oven and something spilled and the smoke alarms went off I opened the doors to let out the smoke not thinking about the dog or any thing else but to make them stop. Just after I opened the doors and was waving a towl at the alarms a political campaign worker walks up to my wide door and rings the bell guess what happens he gets charged and flogged by three dogs. 
My point is I have a bigger fear of my dog biting someone than I do someone breaking into my garage house or me or wife getting ass raped. 
I damn sure ain't going to leave this discretion up to a animal who is good and who ain't who he should bite and who he shouldent.
I have a Mazda Tribute sitting in front of the house with the keys in it. It has been there every night all summer long I wake up every morning hoping that I look out and it is gone. I'm looking at it rite now.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Mike, your outlook might change a little after you get ass raped:-o Sorry I had to laugh at that one


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike who taught you how to cook? Sounds like my kitchen deals...local fireman standing there with an axe in hand and an eager look on their face. I understand my friend! :mrgreen:


----------

